# [updated] Water Cooling Essential Threads



## Juggalo23451

In an effort to limit the number of stickies in this section, we've gone ahead and made the *Water Cooling Essential Threads*. Here you'll find a link to all the important threads for this section. I encourage the water cooling community to have a look and reply with links to any threads we might have missed. We will be updating this thread as time goes by. Special thanks to Burn & ira-k for their contribution.









Link redo by Okt00


> *Water cooling guides*
> Water cooling guide for noobs
> How to setup and install a water cooling setup/loop 3 Part video
> how to bleed a water cooling loop new
> how to fill a water cooling loop new
> how to install tubing for water cooling  new
> Water cooling basics101l(vid)
> Water cooling basics and setup (Rev.1)
> Water cooling parts for High end and budget suggestions
> Water Cooling FAQ to get n00b's started
> [Guide] How to put together a basic loop
> Watercooling Guide
> planning for a computer build and w/c
> Watercooling- In English
> Assembling Your Watercooling Setup
> 
> *CPU blocks/ flow rates*
> Summer water block round-up 2014
> Sterns_water_block_comparison
> Hall of Blocks: CPU *Updated Often*
> Another round of waterblocks on i7 -HESmelaugh
> More waterblocks on i7 tested-HESmelaugh
> Some waterblocks tested on i7-HESmelaugh
> [Review] 22 CPU Waterblocks tested - Roundup
> flow rates
> BlockHeads: the thread
> Block Flow Rates - Martin
> Stinger V8 Flow Rate Test Results - Martin
> 
> *Cpu Water block installs*
> Raystorm install
> 
> *GPU Water block installs*
> *XSPC_GTX670*
> Koolance GTX590XSPC 7970
> 
> *Pump install on reservoirs*
> XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir for the 3xx series
> 
> *Chipset*
> EVGA X58 Classified waterblocks roundup - HESmelaugh
> 
> *Fittings*
> One 1/2" Elbow = 4' of 1/2" ID Tubing (Test Results)
> Mother of all Elbows..? - Martin
> The Elbow Showdown, Copper is King - Martin
> 
> *Pump/mod/noise testing/tops*
> Choosing the Correct Water Cooling Pump
> My Ported D5 Test Results - Martin
> MCP655 (D5) Port and Polish Mod - Martin
> martins pump noise more testing thread
> Laing DDC 3.2 (MCP 355) Pump Top Test Comparison
> Roundup: Bay Reservoirs & Laing Tops
> 
> *Radiators*
> 360 radiator shoot out
> bundymania user review triple radiator 360 roundup (new)
> another 360 round up
> Huge Radiators: Roundup - HESmelaugh
> TFC Monsta Testing Complete - Martin
> 
> Flow rate
> Bonnie Heater Core Flow Rate Test Results - Martin
> 
> *Fans*
> Fan & Sound Tools Mini Test - Methods & <1000RPM fans
> Fan testing Part 1 - Martin
> Fan Testing Part 2 (Radiator Tests & Videos) -MartinFan Testing Round 4, GT vs Noctua vs Silverstone vs Yate vs Rosewill
> Fan Testing Round 5 (Working Thread)Are "NANO" Bearings the new sliced bread?
> Fan Testing Round 6 (50 Fans Tested and Counting!)
> 
> *Maintenance*
> High Temps? A guide to improvement - 5 tests - Martin
> Cleaning your loop after bacterial/ algae 'infection' (With pictures)
> How to clean your CPU waterblock from Oxidation
> How to clean a radiator
> 
> *Water cooling stores*
> Stores to Buy Watercooling Gear
> 
> *Picture gallery*
> OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery
> 
> *Case suggestions*
> Water Cooled Case suggestions
> 
> *DIY*
> Made a youtube video on zipties as a remedy for kinks
> DIY Pump Dampening
> How To: Make any Sized shroud in 2 minutes
> How To: Build A Performance Shroud
> How To Make A Dual Heater Core Fan Shroud...
> How to Silence a Via Aqua
> Barbs for heatercore?
> Acrylic Polishing
> pipe bending 101
> 
> *Calculations*
> Radiator Thermals and Radiator Calculators by Martin
> Flow Rate Estimator Spreadsheet V1.6
> Part 1-Temps With and With-Out Shrouds
> 
> *Others/testing*
> Pump head vs Flow rate
> FAQ: Planning and Installing Your Liquid Cooling System
> A reason to only used distlled water
> Another Distilled VS Tap water Example
> Yes, Another Car Radiator Thread--56K Warning! - (Hardcore water clocker rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Heat Dump Discussion
> Info: Using teflon tape


Original Thread Organized By Juggalo23451 10/11/2014


Spoiler



*Water cooling guides*
Water cooling guide for noobs
How to setup and install a water cooling setup/loop 3 Part video
how to bleed a water cooling loop new
how to fill a water cooling loop new
how to install tubing for water cooling  new
Water cooling basics101l(vid)
Water cooling basics and setup (Rev.1)
Water cooling parts for High end and budget suggestions
Water Cooling FAQ to get n00b's started
[Guide] How to put together a basic loop
Watercooling Guide
planning for a computer build and w/c
Watercooling- In English
Assembling Your Watercooling Setup

*CPU blocks/ flow rates*
Summer water block round-up 2014
Sterns_water_block_comparison
Hall of Blocks: CPU *Updated Often*
Another round of waterblocks on i7 -HESmelaugh
More waterblocks on i7 tested-HESmelaugh
Some waterblocks tested on i7-HESmelaugh
[Review] 22 CPU Waterblocks tested - Roundup
flow rates
BlockHeads: the thread
Block Flow Rates - Martin
Stinger V8 Flow Rate Test Results - Martin

*Cpu Water block installs*
Raystorm install

*GPU Water block installs*
*XSPC_GTX670*
Koolance GTX590XSPC 7970

*Pump install on reservoirs*
XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir for the 3xx series

*Chipset*
EVGA X58 Classified waterblocks roundup - HESmelaugh

*Fittings*
One 1/2" Elbow = 4' of 1/2" ID Tubing (Test Results)
Mother of all Elbows..? - Martin
The Elbow Showdown, Copper is King - Martin

*Pump/mod/noise testing/tops*
Choosing the Correct Water Cooling Pump
My Ported D5 Test Results - Martin
MCP655 (D5) Port and Polish Mod - Martin
martins pump noise more testing thread
Laing DDC 3.2 (MCP 355) Pump Top Test Comparison
Roundup: Bay Reservoirs & Laing Tops

*Radiators*
360 radiator shoot out
bundymania user review triple radiator 360 roundup (new)
another 360 round up
Huge Radiators: Roundup - HESmelaugh
TFC Monsta Testing Complete - Martin

Flow rate
Bonnie Heater Core Flow Rate Test Results - Martin

*Fans*
Fan & Sound Tools Mini Test - Methods & <1000RPM fans
Fan testing Part 1 - Martin
Fan Testing Part 2 (Radiator Tests & Videos) -MartinFan Testing Round 4, GT vs Noctua vs Silverstone vs Yate vs Rosewill
Fan Testing Round 5 (Working Thread)Are "NANO" Bearings the new sliced bread?
Fan Testing Round 6 (50 Fans Tested and Counting!)

*Maintenance*
High Temps? A guide to improvement - 5 tests - Martin
Cleaning your loop after bacterial/ algae 'infection' (With pictures)
How to clean your CPU waterblock from Oxidation
How to clean a radiator

*Water cooling stores*
Stores to Buy Watercooling Gear

*Picture gallery*
OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery

*Case suggestions*
Water Cooled Case suggestions

*DIY*
Made a youtube video on zipties as a remedy for kinks
DIY Pump Dampening
How To: Make any Sized shroud in 2 minutes
How To: Build A Performance Shroud
How To Make A Dual Heater Core Fan Shroud...
How to Silence a Via Aqua
Barbs for heatercore?
Acrylic Polishing
pipe bending 101

*Calculations*
Radiator Thermals and Radiator Calculators by Martin
Flow Rate Estimator Spreadsheet V1.6
Part 1-Temps With and With-Out Shrouds

*Others/testing*
Pump head vs Flow rate
FAQ: Planning and Installing Your Liquid Cooling System
A reason to only used distlled water
Another Distilled VS Tap water Example
Yes, Another Car Radiator Thread--56K Warning! - (Hardcore water clocker rig..







)
Heat Dump Discussion
Info: Using teflon tape


----------



## CyberDruid

Great Googly Moogly that's a lotta stickiness


----------



## ira-k

Got it book-marked....Thats just about a one stop shop there..







..Thanks for taking the time to put them all in one stickie...


----------



## Martinm210

Nice, I made it into a sticky too..








Just noticed the heatercore barb thread, just what I was looking for.


----------



## venar303

wasn't there one about the "chemistry of flluids" or something that talked about what to add to the liquid to make it "wetter?"
I think that'd be a good addition.
*edit
http://www.overclockers.com/tips1153/


----------



## Heru

I'm trying to get a WC gear and performance database going, that I think will help many in comparing performance, but also those interested in getting into WC and want first-hand accounts of results. If it could be reviewed for possible inclusion in this thread, it'd be much appreciated.

Thanks Trans!


----------



## Traeumt

Thnx alot for these sticky it ll help me alot when my tt bigwater comes back from guarantee


----------



## captainjack15

I'm very new to all this. I have worked around computers for ages, but never used a water cooling system.

This is fantastic I shall be using it for when i come to water cool my new uber PC

Cheers


----------



## Monst3r

very nice even tho its ancient!


----------



## rpavur

I'm trying to remove air from my system. Help please.


----------



## xdanisx

Wow, thank you for this post!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey, can you add the OCN water cooling club to the list?

It has tons of great Ideas (with pics) for people who are looking to get into water.


----------



## ira-k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
hey, can you add the OCN water cooling club to the list?

It has tons of great Ideas (with pics) for people who are looking to get into water.

I don't see why not...


----------



## Aluc13

I am a noob when it comes to watercooling and I went through this thread and only got more confused. What I'd like to know is how safe is watercooling? How is it done? Do you need a specific case? Do you need to mod your case? Anything that I can look at? I'm like total noob and don't understand most of the terms or what is needed to build a watercooling kit/system


----------



## BriSleep

Again, an old guide, this is why we still get so many questions from guys new to OCN. We really need to do some updating.


----------



## half a moon

Damn. I was fixing to sit down and read through every link to un-water-cooling-noob myself.

I am cry that the guide is old.


----------



## ira-k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Again, an old guide, this is why we still get so many questions from guys new to OCN. We really need to do some updating.









There's old and there's new.







They will always ask questions, the same questions over and over because they have never made a loop before and they are a little gun shy. Once they do one they realize how simple it really is.


----------



## half a moon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ira-k* 
There's old and there's new.







They will always ask questions, the same questions over and over because they have never made a loop before and they are a little gun shy. Once they do one they realize how simple it really is.

You sound so inviting.









But another thread scared me: "Hi, some of the seasoned wc guys have done up a solid FAQ sticky. Wc unfortunately isn't as easy as buying the best aircooler and slapping it on the CPU. It takes quite a bit of prep so you don't end up wasting your money or blowing up your pc.:"


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

How MUCH prep time are we talking here?

And how much would a good setup cost?


----------



## coltsrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl* 
How MUCH prep time are we talking here?

And how much would a good setup cost?

probably a few hours for bleeding the loop/ checking for leaks and if you shop used and look for deals you can get a good cpu loop for $250


----------



## ThaJoker

can someone friggen update some of these i mean they're way back in 2005...... LAME


----------



## Martinm210

Linky request...









Fan Testing Round 6 (50 Fans Tested and Counting!)

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ng-thread.html


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martinm210* 
Linky request...









Fan Testing Round 6 (50 Fans Tested and Counting!)

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ng-thread.html

Done. Sorry for the delay, Juggalo doesn't have a very compatible work schedule.


----------



## holyindian

I am new to watercooling, and would like to try it out with my new build. This sticky is four years old. I am sure since four years, lot of new things must be happening around. Is there a new Article, link for beginners.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyindian;12472880*
> I am new to watercooling, and would like to try it out with my new build. This sticky is four years old. I am sure since four years, lot of new things must be happening around. Is there a new Article, link for beginners.


this thread has been updated as new threads are made


----------



## y2k_mady

i know its too old mobo but i need a best cooler for asus p5q plzz help









my config

Asus p5q.
E6600 2.4 ghz.
Quadro fx 570 256 MB.
8 gb ram.
win 7 64 bit OS.


----------



## XiCynx

Just sayin', I think OP thread would be MUCH easier to navigate if he took the time to organize the links into sections, ex:

General Water Cooling Tips:
FAQ Threads:
CPU Water Blocks:
GPU Water Blocks:
Joints/Fittings:
Pumps:
Radiators:
Fans:
Misc:


----------



## HOTDOGS

Thanks, helped a ton!


----------



## Triangle

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1045496-should-i-use-compression-fittings-barbs.html


----------



## maxbrando2000

You could probably add this article ( i realize it is old) (and from XS) about the impact tubing has on performance.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?147767-The-impact-of-tubing-sizes


----------



## Juggalo23451

this thread has been updated


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451;14858428*
> this thread has been updated


----------



## DirectOverkill




----------



## iShox

By any chance are there any CPU and GPU Loop Diagrams around? + Information about GPU waterblocks etc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## magicase

Is it fine to use car radiator coolant as the fluid for water cooling in PCs?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;15493462*
> Is it fine to use car radiator coolant as the fluid for water cooling in PCs?


yep, although most people mix it with water. there is really no reason to though, distilled water works just as well and is cheaper and less messy.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Added two new categories


----------



## wetfit9

This is nice


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triangle;14277163*
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1045496-info-compressions-barbs-rotaries-2.html#post15569775


I shall request link for this. Will it happen? Probably not... lol


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triangle;15548518*
> I shall request link for this. Will it happen? Probably not... lol


I support it's addition, though you should fluff out the barb section more with different types/styles and pictures

may also want to include a section on rotaries and elbows, could make it a great thread.

good start and +rep


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx;15548582*
> I support it's addition, though you should fluff out the barb section more with different types/styles and pictures
> 
> may also want to include a section on rotaries and elbows, could make it a great thread.
> 
> good start and +rep


Thanks for that advice.








I was thinking about those when I did it. I guess I should get around to adding it one of these days when I have time.


----------



## Rox26

I am planning on watercooling my system and also upgrading to 2x570s, with the cooling going to my cpu and my gpus would i be able to run without overclocking much with a 280mm radiator? i just want to overclock my gpus mostly and my cpu a little.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rox26;15562382*
> I am planning on watercooling my system and also upgrading to 2x570s, with the cooling going to my cpu and my gpus would i be able to run without overclocking much with a 280mm radiator? i just want to overclock my gpus mostly and my cpu a little.


you should be fine to OC as long as you have good fans and watch your temperatures and stop when they start to get high.


----------



## Triangle

Yeah, you'd be fine, just have a nice rad and good fans. Do what kevin said, WATCH YOUR TEMPS..!


----------



## Juggalo23451

added some new content(videos) I made


----------



## Juggalo23451

Bump some new links added


----------



## smiley22432

noob question but: Will any LED light 'show off' UV hosing?


----------



## Rhaziell

This might be usefull: The impact of tubing sizes - it's from .xtremesystems.org.


----------



## HF Venom

Guys what is the most common tube size atm?


----------



## oxytone

what about how to remove/uninstall water cooling system? Is there a tutorial for that?


----------



## Rhaziell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxytone*
> 
> what about how to remove/uninstall water cooling system? Is there a tutorial for that?


 Who would want to do something like that?


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhaziell*
> 
> Who would want to do something like that?


Yeah, easiest way it to post in the marketplace for 'CompletePC' for sale


----------



## oxytone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhaziell*
> 
> Who would want to do something like that?


People who are interested in updating their rig, or even changing the water cooling system. Motivation of why at this point is irrelevant.


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxytone*
> 
> People who are interested in updating their rig, or even changing the water cooling system. Motivation of why at this point is irrelevant.


Easiest way is to drain the system, pull all components that have blocks and pull the blocks off of them. For the RAD's you'll need to either pull them while they are still connected or find a way of taking them out without having the excess fluid in the tubes near the I/O ports draining on your components. For the res, it should drain fine when you disconnect the tubes from the components closest to them. Unbolt it from the case and angle it so that it doesnt spill till you get it out of the case. Otherwise if you will not be powering your system on, you can blow some low pressure air through a nozzle into it and getting it out that way.


----------



## duhjuh

how about a loop draining aid that doubles as a res in a pinch?
http://www.overclock.net/a/make-a-suction-syphon-bottle-to-aid-in-drianing-your-loop
btw ^author is a sexy genius who is totally underrated


----------



## KyleM

thanks - you put a lot of time into this


----------



## bundymania

Here´s my new rad review, can you put it in the list pls

http://www.overclock.net/t/1309645/bundymania-user-review-triple-radiator-360-roundup-with-22-rads


----------



## Juggalo23451

added a video I made on how to clean a rad out.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bundymania*
> 
> Here´s my new rad review, can you put it in the list pls
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1309645/bundymania-user-review-triple-radiator-360-roundup-with-22-rads


Will do sorry for the late reply.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Is there a proper way to take apart a loop? A friend is having me take apart a cyberpowerpc loop because she wants an H100 instead.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Is there a proper way to take apart a loop? A friend is having me take apart a cyberpowerpc loop because she wants an H100 instead.


What... She wants to put apart a custom loop to put a H100? Ick.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Is there a proper way to take apart a loop? A friend is having me take apart a cyberpowerpc loop because she wants an H100 instead.


tell her ill take her old parts


----------



## nsteezyy

Nice, I am gonna bookmark this. LOL
Will be some great help, THANKS!


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nsteezyy*
> 
> Nice, I am gonna bookmark this. LOL
> Will be some great help, THANKS!


I try to keep this thread updated as best I can when I get new information.


----------



## Juggalo23451

added pump head vs flow rate link underneath others/testing


----------



## game reactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpavur*
> 
> I'm trying to remove air from my system. Help please.


If your trying to remove air from your water, you need to bleed it, you don't need to power on your pc, just take the 24 pin connector of of your motherboard, bend a paperclip strait and brig the green wire with any black wire in the 24 pin, that way you can run your pump without powering on your entire system, you can leak test it because your other components won't take damage when thy'r getting water on them when there is no electricity running. To bleed it, you should make sure your hose running to and from your res is a bit extended and not a precise length for tidy looks but to have it a bit extended and long enough to take your res to the outside your pc and open one of the closed ports on it. Run your pump backwards and then forwards to force the air bubbles out, you could also tilt your case 45° to make air move. I hope this helped.


----------



## bmacks1

An older post but still has a lot of good information within. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Badt

I've done a little test with seven different cpu coolers, which can be found here within the forum.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411620/review-cpu-cooler-roundup-seven-water-coolers-in-test-aquacomputer-ek-waterblocks-koolance-swiftech-xspc

Maybe this could become handy for users who need a decision support







.


----------



## Chillz

Wow, this was really interesting to read! Thanks a heap for this intro/tutorial post!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well done thank you


----------



## JML10166

I've done a couple builds now, doing new things and learning as I've gone. I'm thinking for my next build it will be time to try a custom water loop. This is about a year off, at a guess, but I'm already starting to think about my options and want to start learning how things work. So, this list o' stickies is definitely a boon to the WC n00b. Thanks!


----------



## Dortheleus

I'll need a custom 6" ø reservoir for my next build and I'm wondering if anyone knows someone that makes custom stuff like that???


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guy's, I'm new to watercooling and I have a quick question. I got the ek-dcp 2.2 res and I was wondering if it's worth using that PU mesh that comes with it, instructions say it's good for air bleeding but I don't want to use it if affects the flow.
Cheers


----------



## Juggalo23451

Added Summer water block round up 2014


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Added Summer water block round up 2014


Not working


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Not working


It should be fixed


----------



## Bertovzki

I got a question regarding rigid tubing , and feedback as to opinions of what ones are best.

I Have used EK HD 10/12 and i really like using it , i tried E22 and found it to be totally the oposite and usless to use , no matter what i did it wanted to fold.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I will be doing the center tubes again when i get more tube , is this is my first attempt , i got much better after making my jig and by the time i did last 2 bends , so i will redo the center tubes to be perfectly square too


----------



## jleslie246

How do those AeroCool fans perform?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> How do those AeroCool fans perform?


Every AeroCool fan that I've ever owned moved air very well, but I've never used one of them on a Radiator. Just to be clear the model fans that I've owned are the AreoCool Sharks, and in addition to moving a fair amount of air they are a bit on the noisy side. Hope this helps


----------



## jleslie246

I'm interested in the 140mm aerocol Dead Silent fans for use on rads. @ $20 ea. I'd like to get feedback before buying.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I'm interested in the 140mm aerocol Dead Silent fans for use on rads. @ $20 ea. I'd like to get feedback before buying.


You might take a look at these as well, http://www.overclock.net/t/1568891/long-awaited-vardar-140mm-fans-are-finally-here/0_20


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You might take a look at these as well, http://www.overclock.net/t/1568891/long-awaited-vardar-140mm-fans-are-finally-here/0_20


They look good but wow, very loud.


----------



## Zen00

Handy tip. If you're cutting your fingers up twisting on fittings, try wrapping the threads in a rubber band before twisting. It gives you more grip and you don't hurt yourself!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> They look good but wow, very loud.


Actually they are not that loud if you compare their CFM output Vs noise to other 140 sized fans. Don't simply look at the RPM Vs noise graphs as they don't really tell us much in regards to performance/noise.


----------



## andydabeast

none of the links to the threads work anymore :-(


----------



## Juggalo23451

andydabeast said:


> none of the links to the threads work anymore :-(


I have mentioned this as a bug. Hopefully this can be fixed soon


----------



## Alby

Any update on the status of the links?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Alby said:


> Any update on the status of the links?


I am not sure I will look into it when I get the chance. I apologize for the late reply


----------



## iamjanco

Juggalo23451 said:


> I am not sure I will look into it when I get the chance. I apologize for the late reply


The following work, compare the updated link structure (paths/urls) to your old links:

Water cooling guide for noobs,parts,setup install case suggestions,etc
http://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/913181-water-cooling-guide-noobs-always-updated.html

Case labs TH10/ build log (2 gtx 590s) water cooling oh my
http://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/962044-completed-case-labs-th10.html

Founder of the Heatkiller Club
http://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/528648-official-heatkiller-club.html

Water cooling case suggestions
http://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/601449-updated-water-cooling-cases.html


----------



## Okt00

Juggalo23451 said:


> I am not sure I will look into it when I get the chance. I apologize for the late reply





Juggalo23451 said:


> 
> In an effort to limit the number of stickies in this section, we've gone ahead and made the *Water Cooling Essential Threads*. Here you'll find a link to all the important threads for this section. I encourage the water cooling community to have a look and reply with links to any threads we might have missed. We will be updating this thread as time goes by. Special thanks to Burn & ira-k for their contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread Organized By Juggalo23451 10/11/2014
> 
> *Water cooling guides*
> Water cooling guide for noobs
> How to setup and install a water cooling setup/loop 3 Part video
> how to bleed a water cooling loop  new
> how to fill a water cooling loop new
> how to install tubing for water cooling   new
> Water cooling basics101l(vid)
> Water cooling basics and setup (Rev.1)
> Water cooling parts for High end and budget suggestions
> Water Cooling FAQ to get n00b's started
> [Guide] How to put together a basic loop
> Watercooling Guide
> planning for a computer build and w/c
> Watercooling- In English
> Assembling Your Watercooling Setup
> 
> *CPU blocks/ flow rates*
> Summer water block round-up 2014
> Sterns_water_block_comparison
> Hall of Blocks: CPU *Updated Often*
> Another round of waterblocks on i7 -HESmelaugh
> More waterblocks on i7 tested-HESmelaugh
> Some waterblocks tested on i7-HESmelaugh
> [Review] 22 CPU Waterblocks tested - Roundup
> flow rates
> BlockHeads: the thread
> Block Flow Rates - Martin
> Stinger V8 Flow Rate Test Results - Martin
> 
> *Cpu Water block installs*
> Raystorm install
> 
> *GPU Water block installs*
> *XSPC_GTX670*
> Koolance GTX590XSPC 7970
> 
> *Pump install on reservoirs*
> XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir for the 3xx series
> 
> *Chipset*
> EVGA X58 Classified waterblocks roundup - HESmelaugh
> 
> *Fittings*
> One 1/2" Elbow = 4' of 1/2" ID Tubing (Test Results)
> Mother of all Elbows..? - Martin
> The Elbow Showdown, Copper is King - Martin
> 
> *Pump/mod/noise testing/tops*
> Choosing the Correct Water Cooling Pump
> My Ported D5 Test Results - Martin
> MCP655 (D5) Port and Polish Mod - Martin
> martins pump noise more testing thread
> Laing DDC 3.2 (MCP 355) Pump Top Test Comparison
> Roundup: Bay Reservoirs & Laing Tops
> 
> *Radiators*
> 360 radiator shoot out
> bundymania user review triple radiator 360 roundup (new)
> another 360 round up
> Huge Radiators: Roundup - HESmelaugh
> TFC Monsta Testing Complete - Martin
> 
> Flow rate
> Bonnie Heater Core Flow Rate Test Results - Martin
> 
> *Fans*
> Fan & Sound Tools Mini Test - Methods & <1000RPM fans
> Fan testing Part 1 - Martin
> Fan Testing Part 2 (Radiator Tests & Videos) -MartinFan Testing Round 4, GT vs Noctua vs Silverstone vs Yate vs Rosewill
> Fan Testing Round 5 (Working Thread)Are "NANO" Bearings the new sliced bread?
> Fan Testing Round 6 (50 Fans Tested and Counting!)
> 
> *Maintenance*
> High Temps? A guide to improvement - 5 tests - Martin
> Cleaning your loop after bacterial/ algae 'infection' (With pictures)
> How to clean your CPU waterblock from Oxidation
> How to clean a radiator
> 
> *Water cooling stores*
> Stores to Buy Watercooling Gear
> 
> *Picture gallery*
> OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery
> 
> *Case suggestions*
> Water Cooled Case suggestions
> 
> *DIY*
> Made a youtube video on zipties as a remedy for kinks
> DIY Pump Dampening
> How To: Make any Sized shroud in 2 minutes
> How To: Build A Performance Shroud
> How To Make A Dual Heater Core Fan Shroud...
> How to Silence a Via Aqua
> Barbs for heatercore?
> Acrylic Polishing
> pipe bending 101
> 
> *Calculations*
> Radiator Thermals and Radiator Calculators by Martin
> Flow Rate Estimator Spreadsheet V1.6
> Part 1-Temps With and With-Out Shrouds
> 
> *Others/testing*
> Pump head vs Flow rate
> FAQ: Planning and Installing Your Liquid Cooling System
> A reason to only used distlled water
> Another Distilled VS Tap water Example
> Yes, Another Car Radiator Thread--56K Warning! - (Hardcore water clocker rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Heat Dump Discussion
> Info: Using teflon tape


Just looks like the base URL's changed a bit. This list should work.


----------



## toolmaker03

Okt00 said:


> Just looks like the base URL's changed a bit. This list should work.


if you go through, and actually click on all of them. what you will find, is that more than half of the links, drop you on the forums page for OCN.


----------



## ryan92084

Okt00 said:


> Just looks like the base URL's changed a bit. This list should work.


Looks good I only found 4 broken links How To: Build A Performance Shroud, How To: Make any Sized shroud in 2 minutes, 360 radiator shoot out, and bundymania user review triple radiator 360 roundup (new)

All the missing martin's content is sad.


toolmaker03 said:


> if you go through, and actually click on all of them. what you will find, is that more than half of the links, drop you on the forums page for OCN.


Okt00's list works quite well as noted above.


----------



## toolmaker03

ryan92084 said:


> Looks good I only found 4 broken links How To: Build A Performance Shroud, How To: Make any Sized shroud in 2 minutes, 360 radiator shoot out, and bundymania user review triple radiator 360 roundup (new)
> 
> All the missing martin's content is sad.
> 
> Okt00's list works quite well as noted above.


no, you are right I should have calcified what I meant. yes the links take you to where it says it will but the corasponding links are broke making the first link useless. 

here is a example.

if you click on block flow rates - martin it takes you here.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/411797-block-flow-rates-martin.html#post4904052

and this is where the first link tells you that you are going. the issue is that you have not actually got to the information you are looking for yet. now, if you click on any of the corresponding links to get the information you are looking for, this is where it drops you. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php

and several of the first links, lead you to secondary links, that do this.


----------



## ryan92084

toolmaker03 said:


> no, you are right I should have calcified what I meant. yes the links take you to where it says it will but the corasponding links are broke making the first link useless.
> 
> here is a example.
> 
> if you click on block flow rates - martin it takes you here.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/411797-block-flow-rates-martin.html#post4904052
> 
> and this is where the first link tells you that you are going. the issue is that you have not actually got to the information you are looking for yet. now, if you click on any of the corresponding links to get the information you are looking for, this is where it drops you.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/index.php
> 
> and several of the first links, lead you to secondary links, that do this.



Ah, right. Most of the links are easy enough to fix but it is tedious. Basically have to add "forum/##-" in the middle of all the links.
https://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/304429-xspc-x2o-delta-cpu-v2-pressure.html
needs to be 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/304429-xspc-x2o-delta-cpu-v2-pressure.html


----------



## iamjanco

My guess is that when VS moved the forum to the VBulletin platform, they relied too much on older VBulletin tools they'd typically use to update things like link structures in embedded content. If so, that's unfortunate. A developer well versed in such migrations could have put together one or more scripts that checked those embedded links in the database itself for proper structure, using search and replace patterns designed to address them globally. Doing so would have also minimized issues like the one associated with broken images hosted on OCN, by provisioning for changes to image srcs (the URL of an image) as well. That is, as long as the names of the image files didn't change as a result of the migration.

For instance, an overly-simplified example of two links follows, one of which currently works, and one that doesn't:

*working link:* *https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/411797-block-flow-rates-martin.html#post4904052*

*broken link:* *https://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/407027-last-one-my-q6600-cpu-waterblock.html*

Given the examples above, using the proper tools and/or correct custom scripting, _*overclock.net/water-cooling/*_ in the broken link would have been replaced with _*overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/*_ everywhere, resulting in the correct path to that page in this instance:

*https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/407027-last-one-my-q6600-cpu-waterblock.html*.

Naturally, with respect to the new forum structure (as well as the non-forum content included in OCN's standalone pages), you'd have to account for all variations in your script(s). That includes any changes that might be necessary as far as (e.g.) permalinks to single post pages are concerned; and/or any links that might be dynamically built.

All that said, I won't comment on how long all of that might have taken though, at least not at this point in time and in a definitive way, because a review of the new site's structure would have to be accomplished first to ensure a comprehensive fix.

Certainly not more than the seven months it's already been though.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Apologies for the linking issues, I am currently discussing this with the developers to see if we can update the links so that the linked content prior to the migration is accessible again via the original link.


----------



## cms062407

I reckon there was no further development with the devs? So many good links that many of us would like to check out


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This is something that will be getting looked into in the future, but not the near future unfortunately. This is out of my direct control.


----------



## ryan92084

For the time being I've updated the OP with link fixes @Okt00 did earlier. I'm not sure how much help it'll be with a lot of the links in those threads being dead but it is something.


----------

